# This Weeks Tool Shopping



## papermaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Well this week-ends tool trip didn't net much. 1- 9/16" reamer, 1- 11/16" reamer, a jar with about 15 center drills and a planer guage that looks like it may have been somones vocational school project. $ 13.84 including state tax.They had a nice little Pratt and Whitney lathe there with a box of tooling. I'll post pictures of the lathe later.


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 14, 2013)

How much did you pay for the P&W lathe?  Thats the reason I am not allowed to go shopping or the flea market by myself anymore.  Momma aint no fool.....

Bob


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 14, 2013)

So are you going to share the location of your tool honey hole?  It's probably a bit far for me to visit often...


----------



## upTheHill (Apr 14, 2013)

CluelessNewB said:


> So are you going to share the location of your tool honey hole?  It's probably a bit far for me to visit often...



my wild ass guess woukd be liberty tool works.
its an addiction


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 14, 2013)

papermaker said:


> Well this week-ends tool trip didn't net much. 1- 9/16" reamer, 1- 11/16" reamer, a jar with about 15 center drills and a planer guage that looks like it may have been somones vocational school project. $ 13.84 including state tax.They had a nice little Pratt and Whitney lathe there with a box of tooling. I'll post pictures of the lathe later.



It would be nice if there was used tool market in my area, near Louisville KY. My Dad would but used hand tools downtown but that market dried up years ago.


----------



## markknx (Apr 14, 2013)

Bill, try some of the resale shops and flea markets. I stopped at one donwstate and found a small tresure of machining items. I don't think these guys knew what this stuff was, because I got two new keyway cutters. a carbide end mill !/2. a few files, a machist clamp and one or two more items for $13 + change


----------



## papermaker (Apr 15, 2013)

You Maine guys are right about being at Liberty tools! The P&W lathe is still there! I know that there is some interest in these smaller lathes. I still need to post a picture of it.
There wasnt much of a selection of machine tools yesterday.


----------

